

37 Signals Ends Affiliate Program - Refuses to Pay Less than $100 - nhangen
https://affiliate.37signals.com/affiliate/session/new
This is the email they sent me today http://cl.ly/image/2Z0g1x0u1A3V<p>Notice that they also sent this announcement with less than 12 hours notice. How nice.
======
jdludlow
I guess they shouldn't have been making promises like this then, under the
headline "Now and Forever".

 _When a customer signs up through your referrer link, you’ll earn 50% of
their first month’s payment (after they make that first payment), then 5% of
their future monthly payments for the life of their account._

[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1063-launch-announcing-the-
ne...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1063-launch-announcing-the-
new-37signals-affiliate-program-with-recurring-income)

(Google cache version of same):
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:CYZy2_t...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:CYZy2_tw2dMJ:37signals.com/svn/posts/1063-launch-
announcing-the-new-37signals-affiliate-program-with-recurring-
income+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

I'm sure that there's a lawyer-written T&C doc somewhere that explains how any
claims in that post are a lie and they own your firstborn, but this seems
shady.

~~~
thaumaturgy
Well, I guess people by now are accustomed to being lied to: "security is very
important to us", "we care about our customers", "we'll never sell your
private information", etc. etc.

All this means is that 37Signals is no different from any other company in
this regard.

------
manuelkoelman
I am baffled about how they communicated it. They just send out a mail and the
affiliate page wasn't accessible anymore. I would expected this too be
announced with fair notice.

Also, they promised differently. The commissions where promised as payments
for the life of the referred account. The mail didn't say anything about that.

This doesn't feel right.

------
codva
The headline is flat out wrong. I just received the following via email.

 _Final payments: You currently have an accrued commission balance of $84.15.
In addition, we've decided to provide a one-time lump sum equal to one year of
commissions based on your average earnings so far in 2012. In total, you'll be
receiving a final payment of $143.55 within the next week or so. Thanks for
your participation in the program._

~~~
gte910h
That would be over $100, right?

------
nhangen
Email announcement received this morning: <http://cl.ly/image/2Z0g1x0u1A3V>

